# Tools for S-Works Crankset?



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if the S-Works Crankset lockring for the spider uses the Park BBt-18 tool. This is the same tool that is used to remove the lockring on old XTR Cranks. If not does anyone have one that would like to sell it or let me know where I might get one. I am interested in one for I have a compact spider/chainring set as well as standard and would like to have to ability to switch back and forth. Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Here you go. 

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?...7f2dbc905799c39c2039a8d80af4ad&keyword=BBt-18

For 14.00 bucks just buy one. Bens ships quick.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you sure this tool will work? I want to make sure before I buy one. Thanks.


----------



## mtbhead (May 1, 2008)

g-bike, I hope to test out my old XTR spider tool this weekend on my Sworks lockring - and I'll let you know as soon as I get a chance too (I'll post here). Another issue I found, that you may or may not already have solved is the loooooong 6mm hex wrench socket required to torque the crank bolt after you put it back together. It seems to need to be at least 6cm in length. I went to Sears figuring that I could just buy a single 6mm hex wrench, long-length, 3/8" drive socket... Nope. The closest they had was a full set of long-length, ball-tip, hex wrench3/8" drive sockets for about $40. One of the sales guys had a great suggestion though: if you have a spare regular old 6mm allen wrench (that's at least 6cm long), cut off the short part of the L-bend - leaving a long, straight, 6mm hex wrench. Then just slip it into a 6mm socket (I have one that's 1/4" drive, and I have a 3/8" drive to 1/4" drive adaptor so I can use it with my 3/8" drive torque wrench). So, my high-speed hacksaw blade and bench vice have a date with one of my 6mm hex wrenches sometime this weekend...


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

*Just got the word*

So park tools emailed me back and they do not plan on making a tool for the s-works crankset lockring at this time and they also said that the bbt-18 will not work for you need more clearance for the crank spindle. I also got an email back from my friends at the shop i ride for a Specialized Concept shop that the tools for the lockring are only available from Specialized and are quite expensive so it looks like I will be just making trips to the shop. Take care and be well.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry, I didnt know if the mentioned park tool would work. I'm too lazy to do the legwork to find out.


----------

